# Goblinnamen



## Euphemia (17. November 2010)

Hallo erstmal.
Der Titel erklärt sich ja von selbst . Würd mich mal intressieren wie ihr, wenn ihr euch einen Goblin macht, den nennen werdet. 

Ich finde den Namen Apfelgriebs eigentlich sehr passend (das ist eine Fee aus einem Roman den ich gerade lese, finde den aber irgendwie passend).
Sho (klein) oder Midori (grün) fände ich auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## Edanos (17. November 2010)

Hier mal ein paar Goblin-Namen die mir gefallen würden und die ich als passend empfinde:

Gabbix
Wigglekitz
Numnig
Krappatz


----------



## arenasturm (17. November 2010)

abenthy  mein neuer shami


----------



## Nexus.X (17. November 2010)

Meiner heißt bisher Rekzhan.


----------



## Isalia (17. November 2010)

Meine Hexe wird Fluppi heißen


----------



## XT-002 Dekonstruktor (17. November 2010)

Muzzlecrank - Goblin Jäger, zu ihren Diensten.


----------



## Dynamic (17. November 2010)

Smörebrö


----------



## SyntaXKilla (17. November 2010)

Ich find GeekBig einfach super xD
Passend und ziemlich "goblinig" ^^


----------



## Dramidoc (17. November 2010)

Ich nenne meinen Charlee


----------



## Darknoreia (17. November 2010)

wie wäre es mit 

Erdnuckel


----------



## Captain Mosh (17. November 2010)

Würd meinen gerne *Yoda *nennen, aber der Name ist bestimmt schon vergeben.


----------



## Qataqo (17. November 2010)

eher gesperrt


----------



## PantheonX (17. November 2010)

Tinky
Schräubchen
Bummblast
Schrapnell
Trinitrotoluol

irgendwas was einen an sprengstoff erinnert naturlich


----------



## Aquetar (17. November 2010)

Captain schrieb:


> Würd meinen gerne *Yoda *nennen, aber der Name ist bestimmt schon vergeben.



kannst ja immer noch falsch schreiben bzw. akzente und betonungszeichen setzen^^


----------



## Mofeist (17. November 2010)

Karl^^


----------



## Elmony (17. November 2010)

Wollt meine Gobline 'Plinzl' nennen, aber weiß noch nich so genau


----------



## Elmony (17. November 2010)

Aquetar schrieb:


> kannst ja immer noch falsch schreiben bzw. akzente und betonungszeichen setzen^^



Kannst ihn auch "Adoy" nennen


----------



## Euphemia (17. November 2010)

Mofeist schrieb:


> Karl^^




hehe der wird bestimmt schon besetzt sein


----------



## Kramak (17. November 2010)

meine beiden werden Byte (m) und Kibibyte (w) heissen, da goblins technich versiert sind passt das meiner meinung nach^^


----------



## MayoAmok (17. November 2010)

Snippets

falls sich jemand fragt, was das ist: 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ct1-zq8gf_0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Funkydiddy (17. November 2010)

Wenn ich nen Goblin machen würde nenn ich ihn Antx oder Zaknadrix  Divine Divinity ftw xP


----------



## Harkor (17. November 2010)

An alle die hier Namen schreiben:
Irgendjemand notiert sich sicher DEINEN Lieblingsnamen und reserviert den am 7.12. um 0.01 Uhr auf DEINEM Server.


----------



## MayoAmok (17. November 2010)

Harkor schrieb:


> An alle die hier Namen schreiben:
> Irgendjemand notiert sich sicher DEINEN Lieblingsnamen und reserviert den am 7.12. um 0.01 Uhr auf DEINEM Server.



Meine Namen für 

Worgenschurkin: Seemenomore 

und 

Goblin DK: Snippets 

sind schon längst reserviert.


----------



## Wiwi-chan (17. November 2010)

Meine Goblin Schurkin wird Ichani heißen :x

Freu mich schon darauf ^.^

(Natürlich auch schon reserviert xD)


----------



## anuron85 (17. November 2010)

Forshizzlmynizzl fänd ich ja cool^^


----------



## Threisch (17. November 2010)

Rizzelfixer   ^^

Rizzel

Rixel

Konrad <- (eher doch nicht)

Trok

Togsl

Kronix


----------



## Raitachi (17. November 2010)

anuron85 schrieb:


> Forshizzlmynizzl fänd ich ja cool^^



Made my Day


----------



## Kuman (17. November 2010)

Harkor schrieb:


> An alle die hier Namen schreiben:
> Irgendjemand notiert sich sicher DEINEN Lieblingsnamen und reserviert den am 7.12. um 0.01 Uhr auf DEINEM Server.



man könnte sich das leben auch einfacher machen und jetzt schon n char mit dem namen erstellen...


----------



## Kramak (17. November 2010)

Harkor schrieb:


> An alle die hier Namen schreiben:
> Irgendjemand notiert sich sicher DEINEN Lieblingsnamen und reserviert den am 7.12. um 0.01 Uhr auf DEINEM Server.



wird nicht klappen^^ meine sind schon seit bekannt werden der goblins von mir gesichert XD


----------



## Deepender (17. November 2010)

Bufu!!!!!!!!
(y (U)s (F)u*k  (u)you


----------



## 3MinutenTerrine (17. November 2010)

Bahamamama  

Reserviert und auf LvL 5 gepusht, der Name bleibt mir sicher.


----------



## eaglestar (17. November 2010)

+ Tuhlteim
+ Passtnix
+ Schraubeloka
+ dFranzose
+ Ottomoto
+ Wankelmoto
.
.
.
+ Teppichratte
+ Kniestupser
+ Freggel
+ Lütte
+ Stoppelhopser



Gruß


----------



## Hellscream - Riocht (17. November 2010)

Früssen ftw!


----------



## Kabooom254 (17. November 2010)

Fiddelstick finde ich gut


----------



## Livien (17. November 2010)

Faceroll, und man hat den perfekten Goblinname .


----------



## Mograin (17. November 2010)

Ich nennen meinen Goblin Schamanen Zautso den namen habe ich mir schn reserviert


----------



## Dabow (17. November 2010)

Harkor schrieb:


> An alle die hier Namen schreiben:
> Irgendjemand notiert sich sicher DEINEN Lieblingsnamen und reserviert den am 7.12. um 0.01 Uhr auf DEINEM Server.



dazu muss man nicht bis zum 07.12 warten, dass kann man auch direkt machen


----------



## anuron85 (17. November 2010)

Mein goblin schurke wird womöglich Tschacka heißen.


----------



## Euphemia (17. November 2010)

Harkor schrieb:


> An alle die hier Namen schreiben:
> Irgendjemand notiert sich sicher DEINEN Lieblingsnamen und reserviert den am 7.12. um 0.01 Uhr auf DEINEM Server.



Nix da, hab ich selbst schon gemacht


----------



## HdroWoWweißichnicht (17. November 2010)

vim, orcus


----------



## Sakthena (17. November 2010)

Gnom Hexer mit T11 - optisch mit Sicherheit eine absolute Witzfigur... da bleibt eigtl nur "Kidding" oder "Justajoke"


----------



## Rasgaar (17. November 2010)

GreenLantern


----------



## jojooboy (17. November 2010)

meiner wird smallgreen heißen


----------



## Drabush (17. November 2010)

Ich nenn meine kleine grüne...Karla


----------



## gotcha10 (17. November 2010)

ich werde meinen goblin schamanen "Jig" nennen, wie der aus dem roman " die goblins"  natürlich schon längst rerserviert


----------



## Dling (17. November 2010)

Nummy


----------



## Modecei (17. November 2010)

Mein Vorschlag wäre: Hodenholger


----------



## Worgenfreeman (17. November 2010)

greenpiece XD


----------



## Bellthane (17. November 2010)

Meiner wird wohl Dozzy heißen. 

Wie sieht das mit dem Reservieren eig. aus? Ich hab mir schon nen Lvl 1 Char auf dem Server erstellt, damit aber noch nicht eingeloggt. Ist der Name reserviert oder nicht?


----------



## Worgenfreeman (17. November 2010)

genau so sichert man sich nen namen  gut erkannt 

für die grüne Gefahr!!!1


----------



## Zuogolpon (17. November 2010)

Prinzipiell passen sowieso alle Gnom Naemn auch zu Goblins. Alles mit -is, -ix-, -x, -z oder so.
Ein Goblin mit dem Namen Colussus wäre wohl weniger passend, ebenso Raúl...


----------



## Alcest (18. November 2010)

Modecei schrieb:


> Mein Vorschlag wäre: Hodenholger



Made my day ;DDDDDD


----------



## Derulu (18. November 2010)

Ritzelflansch


----------



## Herz des Phönix (18. November 2010)

Karl ._.




...not!

<-- Anti-Goblin


----------



## StarBlight (20. November 2010)

Werde meine Goblindame Kiwi nennen ^^


----------



## Dabow (20. November 2010)

hab mir nen neuen Namen gesaved 

Grishnash  rockt


----------



## Kultig (21. November 2010)

Mein Goblin wird Karbunkel bzw Furunkulus heissen. beide namen gesichert


----------



## Dropz (21. November 2010)

Also ich würde und werde meinen Goblin Poruc nennen


----------



## SD-Nacla (21. November 2010)

ich wette jemand nennt sich Géldsàck


----------



## -Migu- (21. November 2010)

Willdeingeld
willnurgeld
geldgeldgeld
mrcrabs
geizistgeil

/ironie off

Ist doch nur Geschmackssache...

Wie soll ich meinen neuen Bleistift nennen? ist etwa gleich sinnvoll


----------



## Seltsam (21. November 2010)

Euphemia schrieb:


> Ich finde den Namen Apfelgriebs eigentlich sehr passend (das ist eine Fee aus einem Roman den ich gerade lese, finde den aber irgendwie passend).



Wie wär es mit Dreck Laus Knopf.


----------



## ~- Chuckñorris -~ (21. November 2010)

ich nenn meinen goblin schurken Mønster :< einfach nur zu geil der name erinnert mich immer an den Energy Drink, ders auch so grün ;D


----------



## _Kampfkeks_ (21. November 2010)

goblin-rogue: Schwingschleifer <3


----------



## Jengor (21. November 2010)

Mein Goblin wird Krakle heißen.
Das ist ein echt passender Name für ein Gobo, weil im Krater von Un'Goro einer mit dem rumläuft.


----------



## Euphemia (21. November 2010)

Seltsam schrieb:


> Wie wär es mit Dreck Laus Knopf.



Haha hab ich mir auch schon überlegt, aber ist etwas lang . Oder einfach nur Riegel.


----------



## X-eln (22. November 2010)

mein goblin schurke wird "goldgeil" heissen und für mein warri hab ich noch kein namen, da "haudrauf" vergeben is.
goblin warri mit argentum titel "Haudrauf von Orgrimmar" wäre so nice gewesen! =(


----------

